# Unknown South Bend  Lathe Part



## LucknowKen (Aug 14, 2016)

This bracket arrived with a CL944Y SBL9A i picked up last week.
Can anyone tell me what it is meant to be used for?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2016)

it appears to be a bed clamp , most likely for holding a dial indicator arrangement.


----------



## dlane (Aug 14, 2016)

If it has a larger hole in the top I'm thinking its a collet rack holder that clamps on the lathe bed.
It looks similar to my SB 10L Collet rack clamp.


----------



## Mark_f (Aug 14, 2016)

I would bet that is the bed clamp for a collet rack.


----------



## LucknowKen (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info: I now see this bracket pictured with the SBL 10 collet rack.
The 9A i mentioned was missing the tie rod bed clamp for the plain taper.
The missing clamp is very similar to the collet clamp for the SBL 9 as opposed to the SBL 10.   
Oddly, 10L  bracket i have has never been drilled on the top where the collet tray rod would normally thread in.
Edit: After further research, the bracket is used with the fiberglass bull gear cover mounting linkage. 
lk


----------



## dlane (Aug 14, 2016)

Make it work for what ever you want ,for a bed clamp


----------

